# Philips colour enlarger pcs 130



## eeneeg (Jul 22, 2009)

I have a very lightly used Philips colour enlarger pcs 130. I am trying to find out how much it is worth and were would be a good place to sell it. Along with the enlarger i have chemical baths, a timer, and nearly everything else you need to set up a dark room. Any information is greatly appreciated. 
Here is a link to photos of the equipment- 
enlarger pictures by genebl - Photobucket


----------



## morry2002 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi are you still looking to sell this item and how much are you looking for?
Where abouts are you based for delivery??


----------

